# Krebsscheren ausputzen



## Biotopfan (31. März 2009)

Hallo, meine Krebsscheren fangen an auszutreiben und die ersten Kleinen hängen schon dran... Nur haben die großen Pflanzen schon etwa 50cm durchmesser... Die älteren Blätter sind zur Hälfte abgestorben...

Als sie noch kleiner waren, hab ich sie immer rausgeholt und die braunen Blätter abgeschnitten, nach dem Motto Nährstoffe raus... Kann ich das mit so Riesendingern auch machen? Die brechen ja unter ihrem eigenen Gewicht zusammen, oder?
Und wieviele Jahre lebt so eine __ Krebsschere? Hab ja nur einen Miniteich und kann deshalb nur 2 Stück halten. Die Kleinen geb ich immer weg...
Sollte ich vielleicht mal die Großen weggeben und wieder Kleine behalten?

VG Biotopfan


----------



## axel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo Biotopfan

Bei mir wirst Du welche los wenn Du zuviel hast . Nehm auch ne Große .
Zerbrechlich sind die wohl , hab ich mal gelesen . Ich denk wenn man drunter greift und die dann heraushebt dürfte nicht passieren .

Lg
axel


----------



## SG3 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Ich würde Dir auch sehr gern welche abnehmen, wenn Sie Dir zu viel werden.


----------



## Biotopfan (31. März 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hei, wenn es soweit ist, sag ich bescheid...jetzt müssen sie erstmal wachsen...
Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich mal wissen, wie lange man die halten kann...
Weil die großen kriegen halt erstmal mehr kleine...
Hm, die großen geben ja Atompäckchen 
Da ist es billiger sie im Gartencenter zu kaufen. Zusammendrücken geht halt nicht... da brechen sie zusammen...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (31. März 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo,

die Krebsscheren werden viele Jahre alt. Wir haben welche, die fast zehn Jahre alt sein müssen. Mit dem Wachstum ist aber irgendwann Schluss, ein Durchmesser von einem guten halben Meter ist wohl die Obergrenze. Ich würde die Krebsscheren nicht beschneiden sondern lieber ganze Pflanzen 'entsorgen'. Ab einer gewissen Größe lassen sie sich nicht mehr gut verschicken, sie brechen tatsächlich unter ihrem eigenen Gewicht zusammen.


----------



## Eugen (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hola,
meine Scheren sind ca. 5 Jahre alt und haben einen Durchmesser von gut 50cm.
Die Hälfte habe ich letztes Jahr entsorgt.
Ein Verschicken dieser "Mutterpflanzen" ist nicht möglich, abholen würde gehen.
.
.

Medium 1689 anzeigen
.
Die Aufnahme ist von gestern und wie man sieht, muß noch einiges ausgeputzt werden.


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hei Eugen, von Dir hab ich meine Krebsscheren glaub ich vor zwei Jahren bekommen 
Kannste Dich noch erinnern?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Super Werner, dann lass ich sie noch ein bisschen und heb aber vorsichtshalber noch ein Kleines auf...Die großen Blühen sicher auch besser. Da hab ich ja 2 Jahre drauf warten müssen...
Die welken Blätter kann ich ja auch mit der Teichschere abschneiden... Das geht bestimmt auch...

VG Biotopfan


----------



## Eugen (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*



Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei Eugen, von Dir hab ich meine Krebsscheren glaub ich vor zwei Jahren bekommen
> Kannste Dich noch erinnern?
> VG Biotopfan



2 x


----------



## Froschteich (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo!

Bei diesem Thema hatte ic heigentlich einen anderen Inhalt erwartet:
Meine drei Krebsscheren sind über den Winter völlig veralgt.
Sie sehen aus wie ein Geisterschiff..
Sie haben aber alle drei inzwischen mehrere neue Triebe.

Wird dieser Algenbelagt im Laufe des Sommers allein verschwinden (__ Schnecken, Kaulquappen), oder muss ich die putzen??

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich würde sagen, lass die Natur erstmal machen. Meine Krebsscheren im Pflanzenfilter waren nach dem Winter auch total veralgt. Jetzt sind die ersten aber schon wieder sauber. Ich denke das machen die Kleinstlebewesen von ganz alleine. Gib ihnen einfach noch etwas Zeit. Und wenn du dann erst Kaulquappen hast, hat sich die Putzerei eh erledigt. Das erledigen sie von ganz alleine.

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Norden
Nicole


P.S. Habe nach Ostern bestimmt einige kleine Krebsscheren günstig abzugeben. Also wer Interesse hat, kann sich melden.


----------



## Eugen (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo Jürgen

bloß nicht putzen !!
Die "Blätter" sind so zerbrechlich,da richtest du mehr Schaden an, als du gut machst.
Bei einer entsprechenden Bepflanzung verschwinden die Algen sowieso bald.


----------



## Teicher (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

In meine hähe, mitten im wald wachsen wirklich hunderte von Krebscheren wild. Um den teich kümmert sich niemand,habe noch nie 'ne mensch gesehen dort.  Spater kommen dann unmengen von Seekannen dazu.   Ich versorge all nachbarn damit.    Tschüss Jimmy


----------



## Petra (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo

Ich hatte mir schon zwei Krebsscheren bei werner gekauft die erste war sehr schön bis sie auf einmal wech war.Dann habe ich mir eine zweite bei werner bestellt und die ist auch wech woran kann das liegen .Mein teich hat gute werte das Wasser ist Glasklar ich möchte schon noch mal eine __ Krebsschere aber leider verschwinden meine immer.


----------



## dadd (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

???? Hab mir eine __ Krebsschere im Baumarkt gekauft. Da war das ne Schwimmpflanze von etwa 5 cm Durchmesser. Sollte ich die etwa doch einpflanzen?


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo Dadd,

die __ Krebsschere darfst Du nicht einpflanzen. Sie ist eine echte Schwimmpflanze, ihre 'Wurzel' treiben einfach nur im Wasser.

Hallo Petra,

weisst Du zufällig den pH-Wert von Deinem Wasser?


----------



## Petra (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo Werner

Habe gerade das Wasser getestet mit Tropfentest.
Hier die Werte.

ph: 7,5
kh: 4
gh: 8
daran kann es bestimmt nicht liegen oder?????


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo Petra,

nein, daran wird es nicht liegen. Kann es sein, dass Dein Wasser zu wenig Nährstoffe enthält? Krebsscheren sind Zeigerpflanzen für nährstoffreiche Gewässer.


----------



## karsten. (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo Werner 


daa gehen die Meinungen aber auseinander 

meine wie auch verschiedene Veröffentlichungen 

schönes WE


----------



## Petra (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo Werner

Ich habe viele Pflanzen im Teich alle von dir und die wachsen alle sehr gut also muss bei mir doch im Teich genug Nährstoff sein oder sehe ich das anders. Nur die __ Krebsschere ist immer wech  habe heute noch mal nachgeschaut denn ich kann in meinem Teich bis auf den Grund sehen so klar ist der Teich aber nichts zu sehen von meiner Krebsschere weiss Gott woran das liegt.


----------



## andreas w. (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

hallo da bin ich ja nicht alleine mit meinem problemchen.

hatte ebenfalls vor einiger zeit von einer freundin zwei oder drei krebsscheren bekommen und sie im teich ausgesetzt.

freude freude - auf einmal waren sie wech. letztes jahr kam eine zwischen den seerosen raus und war nach ein paar tagen ebenfalls wieder weg - keine blüte, sollte jemand meinen.

naja bin mal gespannt, ob ich sie dieses jahr wieder sehe, ansonsten weiss ich auch nicht weiter.

hat jemand von euch einen tip, ansonsten ist´s auch nicht soo wichtig, die pflanzen zu sehen. wäre halt schön gewesen.


----------



## elkop (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

liebe teichianer, 
ich verfolge diesen draht mit interesse, weil auch ich das gleiche problem mit der __ krebsschere hatte: sie hat sich in luft aufgelöst. könnte ja sein, dass mein teichlein nährstoffarm ist, denn meine pflanzen gackeln zum teil ziemlich dahin. aber da frage ich mich dann, woher kommen und wovon leben dann meine algen?

ich bemühe mich redlich, nicht zuviele nährstoffe in den teich zu bekommen. habe ich ja hier gelernt. aber das ist vielleicht auch nicht der weisheit letzter schluss?

fragt sich etwas verunsichert
elke


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hi.

Krebsscheren sind echte Zicken. Man kann es nur immer wieder mit Pflanzen unterschiedlicher Herkünfte probieren oder aufgeben + akzeptieren, dass sie einen nicht mögen. 
Bisher hatte ich auch wenig Glück. Die von Eugen sind zwar teils noch da, aber sonderlich fit sehen sie nicht aus.


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hallo, im ersten Jahr wollten die Pflanzen bei mir auchnicht richtig wachsen... Es hat einfach an Mulm gefehlt...Seit es "Schmotter" im Teich gibt, wachsen alle Pflanzen sehr gut. Ist halt auch ein Nährstoffdepot. Algen hab ich immer nur kurz, wenn Die Pflanzen anfangen zu wachsen sind sie gleich wieder weg... Diesjahr war das schon im März, als plötzlich braungrüne Algenflocken nach oben stiegen... Dann trübte sich das Wasser kurz ein und jetzt ist er wieder total klar und ohne Algen 
Dafür haben viele Pflanzen angefangen zu wachsen
Eines der Ersten war das __ Quellmoos, das hellgrüne Spitzen zeigte...dann fingen die Krebsscheren und der Zungenhahnenfuß an zu wachsen und jetzt treibt der Rest auch aus... Der __ Fieberklee blüht schon und die __ Sumpfdotterblume ist schon fertig damit...Auch die Sumpfdeckelschnecken sind schon da, die sieht man sonst erst im Juni...
Würd mal sagen, es läuft gut, die Wärme anfang des Monats hat ihr übriges getan
Und die ersten Sämlinge der Sumpfiris hab ich heute entdeckt 
Vom __ Froschlöffel steht der Samenstand noch da... können da noch Sämlinge davon wachsen, oder hätten die Samen gleich ins Wasser gemusst?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Eugen (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren ausputzen*

Hi

anbei mal zwei Bilder meiner Krebsscheren - Großfamilie


----------

